# Hi, ive recently bought a carrera subway ebike. Im not sure if its working properly as when i go up steep hills the battery assist isnt kicking in.



## Raemo70 (29 Mar 2021)

I tried it in eco, tour, sport and turbo on Friday and had to get off and push the bike up the hill in the end. My friend has the same bike but 2 year old model and hers flew up there no problem. What gear and mode should I be in and do you think it is faulty? Many thanks


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (29 Mar 2021)

I presume the indicator shows full charge??
the other problem could be that the torque/pedal sensor is faulty and the system is unaware that the pedals are spinning - does it ever kick in??
they can be quite quiet - but you should be able to hear and feel the motor, especially at slow speeds on the flat - does this happen?


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2021)

You say recently bought, if that was new, take it back to the shop to ask them to test it out.


----------



## matiz (29 Mar 2021)

I have the same bike if it's a steep hill select turbo mode and a low gear you have to keep a brisk cadence up the steepest slopes if that doesn't work there must be a fault so take it back and get it checked.


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2021)

I doubt anyone 'flew up' a hill, metaphorically or otherwise. Nevertheless, it should provide a noticeable level of assist up a hill in the highest mode.

Remember, its torque sensing - the harder you pedal, the more assist it provides up to its 250W capacity. It won't do it all for you, you still need to provide a good dollop of effort yourself.

The obvious thing to do would be to try your chum's bike, see how that compares. If its radically different, youve got a fault somewhere. If it feels similar, you need to work on your fitness and recalibrate your expectations.


----------

